# Method Feeder - Futter?



## Hannoi1896 (24. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir mal nen paar flache Method Feeder geholt. Nun frage ich mich aber welches Futter ich am besten nehme, wenn ich große Brassen fangen will. Manche sagen, man soll nen Futter nehmen, dass sich relativ schnell auflöst und Wolken bildet, andere meinen, dass ein Futter, das länger am Korb bleibt, besser ist. Als Köder dient nen 15mm Pfirsich Boilie in Orange. 

Also wie sollte das Futter beschaffen sein? Ich dachte ich kauf mir irgend nen Fertigfutter für Brassen und steuer dann halt durch den Wasseranteil die Klebekraft. Dachte an sowas hier:

http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_2....html&XTCsid=3f9913191ad9d78e70d88039c6db1c98


----------



## schorle (24. März 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

In Verbindung mit den flachen Method-Feedern benutze ich, wie beim normalen feedern auch, ein Futter das sich am Grund recht schnell löst. Das klebrigere Futter ist dann eher was für die angele mit "Method-Bleien".
Zu den Futtersorten, da kommt es aufs Gewässer und die Laune der Fische an. Ich verwende zum Method-feedern zwei Arten von Futter, zum einen Futter auf Pellet-/Fischmehl-Basis und zum anderen süßes Feederfutter.


----------



## Knispel (25. März 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Schau mal hier :

http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...orb-7-dynamite-baits-grundfutter-im-uberblick

oder hier :

http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder

da wird dir geholfen ....


----------



## Daniel1552 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Hallo,

also ich habe von einem Bekanntem gehört, dass er nachts mit selbst angemischtem Futter große Brassen gefangen hatte. Er hatte einfach Paniermehl, Maden und Halva vermischt.
Falls du nicht weißt was Halva ist, guck einfach mal bei Google nach, aber anscheinend hatten den Brassen der süße Geschmack mit dem enthaltenem Vanille Aroma gefallen 

Gruß


----------



## Hannoi1896 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Maden zerstören den Ballen glaube ich schon recht früh...


----------



## Daniel1552 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Maden zerstören den Ballen glaube ich schon recht früh...



bis jetzt hab ich keine negativen Erfahrungen mit Maden in der Anfütterung gemacht


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Maden zerstören den Ballen glaube ich schon recht früh...



Maden sollten auch gewaschen werden bevor sie dem Futter beigegeben werden wegen dem Ammoniak


----------



## Daniel1552 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Ich habe gelesen das es besser ist Pinkies in das Futter zu geben, denn diese verkriechen sich nicht so schnell wie Maden #6

Gruß


----------



## Rockfish97 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Grundsätzlich: Die Method-Feeder-Angelei, geboren an den sogenannten Commercials in England, dient einer Köderpräsentation bei der der Köder vom Fisch erst gefunden werden kann, nachdem er das gesamte Futter des Method- Feeders "durchwühlt" hat. Soll heißen: trockenene Futtermischungen und jegliche Arten von Lebendködern=UNGEEIGNET!

Anbei ein par hoffentlich hilfreiche Links#6:

1.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=j1EraPiy7ag
2.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kICpJK9bQUU
3.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN0x1CQdPAY
4.:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aBCp0dNxEQ&feature=related
5.: http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2011/HOW_Teil_2.php
6.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGtP-SXSCdc
7.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoK_RfK0Nm4&feature=related


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Das etzte Video ist sehr interessant 
:vik:


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Das etzte Video ist sehr interessant
> :vik:


vieleicht auf schwizerdütsch oder öschideutsch. Aber nicht so|krach:


----------



## frohlelle (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Fische seit Jahren eigenes Futter,ob STippen oder Feedern.


----------



## Fishroulett (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Method Feeder - Futter?*

Gehen eigentlich Hailbutt-Pellets als Köder mit süßem Futter?


----------

